

"The cold hard facts of freezing to death" - sumeetjain
http://outside.away.com/outside/magazine/0197/9701fefreez.html

======
earl
It's a shitty way to go. A guy just froze to death at Targhee.

<http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182614>

Remember -- treat the outdoors with respect. Don't go out of bounds without a
partner and know where you are on the mountain. If you get lost, don't try to
figure out where you are; instead, use your cellphone to make contact right
away. For god's sake, carry a gps and know how to use it.

